# B&Q Gennie £32.98



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi i see B&Q are doing a petrol genie for £32.98 its [780 watts]
alright so long has you don't get the petrol fron tescos 
:lol: alledgly :lol:

ray


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Use your B&Q Diamond Card and it's £29.69

I've bought one of these and I think it's fine for emergency use, but wouldn't want to use it for much more than that.

But for £30 you can't go wrong.


Andrew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

androidGB said:


> Use your *B&Q Diamond Card* and it's £29.69
> 
> Andrew


Errrrrrrrrrrr what is a diamond card?

Dave

656


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

If you're over 60 you get 10% off on Wednesdays


Andrew


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

At £30 its cheaper than a battery!! How on earth do they make them for that price?? It will cost more to get the thing serviced than to buy a new one!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone know how quiet/noisy it is?


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Noise, OK, your neiboroughs wouldn't be keen on your average campsite but we got one after they were last mentioned on the site as we do a couple of car shows a year and for £33 the opertunity to top up the battery appealled and at the car shows it'll be the quietest thing there!!!

Think it says 78db somewhere, but don't quote me


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Not too sure if it is the same one but 98dB was on one gennie at B&Q

Bill


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

98db is the 1kw genni, i have this one its £79.99 bit more expensive but i can use it out in my field for power tools and lights when required. its not worth running mains out accross my acre field for the amount of times i use it so this is good value.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*gennie*

Greetings,

I bought a similar one from Makro for £39.99 + VAT, this is a higher output at 850watts, I have used it to charge the batteries on my electric scooter, it is quiet compared to some of the others I have heard, but I only use it and discreetly when I have to, only in the mornings from 0800 - 1000.

I always try and place it as far away as possible and point the exhaust away from any other vans.


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,
I bought one of these when they were on offer, but as yet have not tried it.
I'll be getting the van ready for the road over the next couple of weeks, so will try it out then.
I only bought it for emergencies as it doesn't have the power for much more than keeping the battery topped up.

Bob


----------

